# HELP! Thumbprint Cocktail Biscuits Recipe



## IcyMist (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi guys, I know has been a long time since I have posted. Am desperate to find out if anyone has made the following recipe or know how much flour I REALLY need to put in it. I already have all the ingredients, the bridal shower is tomorrow and I KNOW that the flour measurement is wrong. Anybody have any clues??? Can't make the one where you use a food processor in case you find that recipe. 
1 servings 
Ingredients

THUMBPRINT COCKTAIL BISCUITS

1/8 c Flour, unbleached 
3 tb Baking powder 
1 3/4 c Unsalted butter 
1/4 c Plus 2 tb Crisco 
1 1/2 c Milk 
3 c Minced fresh mushrooms 
6 Shallots, minced 
1 3/4 c Ham, finely chopped 
7 Green onions, finely chopped 
1/2 ts Salt 
1/4 ts Black pepper 
----HERB CREAM CHEESE INGREDIENT-------- 

16 oz Cream cheese 
3 tb Half and half 
1/4 c Chopped fresh dillweed 
3 Cloves garlic 
1 1/2 ts Fresh chives 
1/4 ts Hot sauce 
1/4 ts Black pepper 

Instructions

1. Biscuits: Combine flour, baking powder, and 1 teaspoon salt. Cut in 1 1/2 cups butter and shortening with pastry blender until mixture looks like corn meal. 


2. Add milk stirring until mixture forms a dough. Cover with plastic wrap. Chill 8 hours. Put remaining 1/4 cup cup butter in a large skillet. 


3. Cook over medium heat until butter melts. Saute'' mushrooms and shallots in butter until tender. Add ham, onions, 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper. Cook 4 minutes. Combine dough and mushroom mixture, kneading until well blended. 


4. Shape dough into 1 inch balls and put on greased baking sheets. Press thumb into each biscuit. Bake 12 to 14 minutes at 450 degrees or untill brown. Let cool and spread 1 teaspoon Herb cream cheese mix onto each indention. Yields 8 dozen. 


Herb Cream Cheese: combine cream cheese, half and half in a medium bowl, stirring well. Add other ingredients and mix well. Cover and chill 8 hours to mix flavors. Yields 2 cups.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 29, 2006)

Don't know if this will help, but here are 2 of my biscuit recipes; maybe you can use them as comparisons? Following the buttermilk one below, you'd need 8 cups flour? I don't know, the other measurements look a little skewed to me - with that much flour and butter, only 1 1/2 cups milk? Where did you get this recipe?

BUTTERMILK BISCUITS

½ cup butter 2 cups self-rising flour 3/4 to 1 cup buttermilk

Preheat oven to 425; grease a baking sheet or use a sheet of parchment paper. 
Cut in butter and flour coarsely. Add milk, stir to just incorporate. Turn out on floured board, knead 3-4 times. Pat dough out to a rectangle 3/4 inch thick. Cut out biscuits, place on baking sheet. Dip your knuckles into a small dish of buttermilk, and lightly indent the biscuits. Bake 13-15 minutes, til light brown.
To make drop biscuits, increase milk to 1 to 1 ¼ cups flour and drop biscuits on baking sheet. 

CHEDDAR CHEESE BISCUITS

makes about 40

3 cups flour 1 ½ T baking powder 1T sugar 2 ½ tsp. salt
2 ½ cups heavy cream 1 cup extra-sharp cheddar 3T butter

Preheat oven to 375. Combine flour, baking powder, sugar and salt in a large bowl. Add cream and cheese and stir gently with a wooden spoon,mixing just til dough holds together. Turn out dough onto a lightly floured surface. Knead once or twice, just enough to incorporate cream and cheese into flour. Handle as little as possible.
Roll out dough about 1 ½ "thick; cut with a biscuit cutter; place about 2 inches apart on ungreased cookie sheets then set aside for 10 minutes to rest the dough. Melt butter over low heat, and brush biscuit tops with butter. Bake about 20 minutes, til golden brown.


----------



## texasgirl (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow, I can't believe your on here!! I have wondered what happened!! 
If you have enough of the basic stuff, I would try a dry run with the biscuit minus the ham and mushrooms. Get the dough thick but sticky and bake them and see how they turn out. Too mushy, add more flour, if to dry, take out flour. I've had to do this before. It takes time, but, it's worth it if your doing the recipe for others. good luck!! I hope everything turns out for you!!!


----------



## IcyMist (Apr 29, 2006)

Unfortunately I got the recipe from an online site.  Went back and checked out the site, but was exactly same as recipe I have.  I guess I will pass on this one as I made 3 huge pans of lasagna, garlic bread, pigs in blankets with homemade honey mustard sauce, Mexican mini-quiche, spinach mini-quiche, doing pineapple, mushroom, chicken kabobs in a soy, garlic, honey marinade, sister doing antipasto squares, sausage balls, huge bowl of chef salad, 2 pans of garlic chicken pasta and a few other things.  We know that at least 68 people will be there at a minimum, not sure what total will be yet.


----------



## Alix (Apr 29, 2006)

Am I too late? IcyMist I think it is supposed to be 1 cup or 1 1/8 of a cup. Although why you would use THAT measure is beyond me. But, in relation to the other ingredients 1 cup is a pretty good guess.


----------



## jkath (Apr 29, 2006)

What Alix said. And Texas had a good idea too.

Icy!!! you're back! Please say you'll stay - (okay, you can do the party first, but please come back and hang out with us!)


----------



## IcyMist (May 1, 2006)

Well the party turned out great...except I dropped the glass tray in the microwave and may end up having to buy a new microwave for the place.....then I spilled water on the WHITE table cloth and tried to blot it up with a dark blue napkin......and this morning at first I was only exhausted and then when I was showering I lifted my right arm and sudden intense pain and I felt something pop and now my shoulder hurts so badly that I am going to have a difficult time getting dressed.  Am going to have to bite my tongue and get dressed anyway because I need to go to the doctor to see what happened and then I have a dental appointment this afternoon which I have been waiting for for a long time and hopefully will be able to still go to.


----------



## nvnvgirl (May 21, 2006)

*Maybe this will help*

Hello~ I'm new here, but was looking for a biscuit recipe and came upon this in my search. I have a different recipe, but it's for Thumbprint appetizers so I thought you might be able to adapt it next time you want to make your recipe! Good luck!

Cheddar-Jalapeno Jelly Thumbprints
6 oz. White cheddar cheese or extra-sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
½ cup finely shredded Parmesan cheese (2 oz)
½ cup butter, softened
1 egg yolk
1 cup all purpose flour
1 egg white
1 Tbsp. Water
1 1/4 cups finely chopped pecans
1/3 to ½ cup green and/or red jalapeno jelly

Preheat oven to 350 deg. Line 2 large cookie sheets with parchment paper or lightly grease; set aside. In processor, combine cheeses and butter. Cover; process until well combined. Add egg yolk and 1/4 tsp ground black pepper, cover and process until combined. Add flour; pulse several times until a soft dough forms; set aside. 
In a small bowl combine egg white and water. Place pecans in a shallow dish. Shape dough into 3/4 inch balls. Roll balls in egg white mixture, then in pecans. Place 1 inch apart on prepared cookie sheets. Press your thumb into center of each ball, reshaping as necessary. Bake about 15 minutes or until edges are firm and cookies are lightly golden. Press puffed centers down using the rounded side of a measuring teaspoon. Transfer to a wire rack and let cool. Just before serving, place a small amount of jelly in the enter of each thumbprint. Store unfilled in refrigerator up to 3 days or in freezer up to 3 months. Thaw if frozen. Fill before serving. Makes about 42 appetizers.


----------



## licia (May 21, 2006)

Those sound delicious. I will certainly make them. Thanks.


----------



## IcyMist (May 21, 2006)

nvnvgirl said:
			
		

> Hello~ I'm new here, but was looking for a biscuit recipe and came upon this in my search. I have a different recipe, but it's for Thumbprint appetizers so I thought you might be able to adapt it next time you want to make your recipe! Good luck!
> 
> Cheddar-Jalapeno Jelly Thumbprints
> 6 oz. White cheddar cheese or extra-sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
> ...


 
Those sound yummy  I still have to cook for the reception. We now have 250 confirmed coming and a possible 100 more....ARGGGGG I would never, ever, never, ever make it as a chef or caterer. This is way too stressful.  I don't think I will be making those because I already have too many recipes to pick from.    BUT maybe after 50 years from now I will be nutty enough to cook for another wedding and i will try them then.....or maybe at Christmas time.


----------

